# Found tagged pigeon!!! Help



## reddie (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi!!

I found a tagged pigeon. It was on my back porch and we tried to catch it ...then it ran into the house where I was able to corner it and grab it. I've read up online a lil and some in this forum. I put him in a box and covered it with a milk crate. Gave it water with a dash of sugar and salt. Crushed up some peanuts and sunflower seeds. I dont know if its eating or drinkin because when I try to look at it, it just watches me. I'll try and get better food for it tomorrow. Right now its on my back porch. Should I leave it there or bring into the garage tonite? I also got its tag number. It is 

If 2004 741 bxc on the other leg is a plain blue plastic tag. 

I dont think it seems injured or sick. It probably is tired as I was able to catch it and it really just tried running away from me ...it didnt try flying. When I was holding it, it did flap its wings. It's head was covered with what looked like cobwebs and I cleaned that off. Its eyes look clear and bright. 

I just want to help it and find the owner or perhaps just make sure its safe and can fly home itself. 

What more can I do. I dont want to have it hanging around any longer than I have to. How can I know its ready to fly on its own. Any info would be most welcomed. I'll try checking this forum but it might be better to answer me by email
[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't give it the sunflower seeds or peanuts unless they're raw and unsalted right now. Food probably isn't its worst problem right now. When you picked it up, did it feel heavy and plump or like a feathered bag of sticks?

Also, where basically are you? We might be able to find some help if it's required.

Pidgey


----------



## reddie (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok i took away the peanuts and seeds cuz they do have salt on em. It didnt feel too light or too heavy.

Ok my mother's friend who raises pigeons is coming to get the bird. I wasnt sure if he was around or on vacation.

This is the second time a pigeon has come to my house. We must be a pigeon magnet. Last time he came and got the bird ...he said he wined it and dined it for 2 weeks and then let it go and it flew like the wind. Thanks for all your help !!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're welcome and I'm glad you know a pigeon-person. That takes a load off.

We here at Pigeons.com believe that being a "pigeon magnet" is a GOOD THING so CONGRATULATIONS and you're welcome anytime!

Pidgey


----------



## deebeegrimm (Jun 16, 2005)

I also have a banded pigeon on my porch. It's been here for about three days. It's pretty, but it's making a mess on my porch and it just flew against one of my windows and hung on the screen for a minute or so. All the neighborhood dogs are barking like crazy. My daughter won't leave the house.

*Help* 

The numbers I can read on the yellow band are IF 2004 623.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There should be some letters on the band also. That's how someone would look up the band. Can you read them?


----------

